
David Rumelhart Dies at 68 - Created Computer Simulations of Perception - robg
http://www.nytimes.com/2011/03/19/health/19rumelhart.html?src=recg
======
bloodnok
RIP Rumelhart.

His 1986 book got me into programming neural networks.

